# رساله حب من واحد لواحده, بيحبو بعض



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2007)

بحبــك 
بحبك لما نفضل نرغى فى التليفون للصبح و نفضل ندور على موضوع نرغى فيه 
بحبك
بحبك لما نفضل ساعة قبل ما نقفل عشان نشوف مين اللى هيقفل السماعة الاول و فى اخر نقفلها مع بعض كالعادة 
بحبك
بحبك لما نخرج مع بعض و تعملى نفسك قال يعنى هتقعى و انتى ماشية عشان امسك ايدك و اقولك خدى بالك من نفسك يا روحى
بحبك
بحبك لما تشوفينى و انا مش حالق دقنى و ما نمتش بقالى يومين و حالتى تصعب على الكافر و تقوليلى ايه النيو لوك الجامد ده
بحبك
بحبك لما ترنى عليا على الموبايل و لما اجى ارن عليكى ترفعى و تقوليلى اسفة انا كنت بلغى الجرس قومت رفعت و يخلص رصيدى على كدة
و رغم كل ده بحبك و هفضل احبك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رساله حب من واحد لواحده, بيحبو بعض*

هههههههههههه 
باين عليه حب بجد بس تصدقي بالرغم من بساطة الكلمات لكن درجة الصدق في الرسالة دى عالية جدا 
ميرسي على الموضوع ياكاندى 
ربنا يباركك ياعسولة​


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رساله حب من واحد لواحده, بيحبو بعض*

ميرسى ليكى يا نونو على ردك

الجميل اللى دايما دبوماسى

ربنا يكون معاكى يا حببتنى​


----------



## mero 2007 (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رساله حب من واحد لواحده, بيحبو بعض*

*بجد جامد اااااااااااوى 

ميرسى يا سكرة​*


----------



## candy shop (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رساله حب من واحد لواحده, بيحبو بعض*

شكرااااااااااا لمرورك ياmero 2007​


----------



## marnono2021 (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رساله حب من واحد لواحده, بيحبو بعض*

ميرسى كتير على الموضوع الجميل ده
مافيش اجمل من الحبوالجمل انو يدوم على طول
وانا بحب مواضيعك قوىىىىىىىىىىىىى
باىىىى


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رساله حب من واحد لواحده, بيحبو بعض*

فعلا مفيش اجمل من الحب

ميرسى اوى يا marnono2021

وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رساله حب من واحد لواحده, بيحبو بعض*

واااااو . موضوع راقي .. عجبني كتير .. شكرا عيني


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رساله حب من واحد لواحده, بيحبو بعض*

ميرسى ليكى يا عاشقه دجله​


----------



## lousa188114 (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: رساله حب من واحد لواحده, بيحبو بعض*

موضوع يموت من الضحك وان كان فيه شي من الحقيقة 
مرسي علي الموضوع اللذيذ دة


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: رساله حب من واحد لواحده, بيحبو بعض*

ميرسى ليكى يا lousa188114

على الرد 

وربنا معاكى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رساله حب من واحد لواحده, بيحبو بعض*

*ياه ده بيحبها اووووووووووى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كل ده حب ولكن فعلا دى من بعض الحقائق مشكوره​*


----------



## candy shop (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رساله حب من واحد لواحده, بيحبو بعض*



kokoman قال:


> *ياه ده بيحبها اووووووووووى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كل ده حب ولكن فعلا دى من بعض الحقائق مشكوره​*





شكرااااااااا على مشاركتك

يا kokoman;

وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## *malk (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رساله حب من واحد لواحده, بيحبو بعض*

بصراحة الموضوع مش عايز كلام

الحب باااااااااااااااين اوى

هههههههههههههه

شكرااااااااا  يا حبيتى


----------



## candy shop (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رساله حب من واحد لواحده, بيحبو بعض*



keky قال:


> بصراحة الموضوع مش عايز كلام
> 
> الحب باااااااااااااااين اوى
> 
> ...






ميرسى لمشاركتك يا 

كيكي يا قمر​


----------



## Kiril (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رساله حب من واحد لواحده, بيحبو بعض*

كووول طحن


----------



## candy shop (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رساله حب من واحد لواحده, بيحبو بعض*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> كووول طحن





شكرااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------

